# Honey as wound dressing



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Hobie,
There was a long thread about this topic a few months ago. Do a search. It was very informative. Theresa.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Probly a lucky cat. One of mine came back after a long walkabout with an open wound across his skull. Looked like a claw -- or what not........

Honey helped a lot. No scar now and full scalp of hair too. Best of luck.
Peace


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Methinks my kitty has one less life. Thanks to both of you for the information. I found the other thread and it was very informative. Now if someone could just tell me how to bandage a cat's armpit....


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

One more question: Can I use my own honey on wounds? Some of the honey sold for medical use is very finely filtered, I've noticed, and maybe even treated in other ways. Can the pollen and other particles in my honey cause adverse reactions and poor healing?


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's a good article on honey used as wound dressing- BBC news article


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Being an old man from the country, I have no science or medical background, but I would just treat it with honey 2 or 3 times daily as needed and leave it open. No bandage. The cat's saliva, along with the honey, exposed to the air, in my opinion is much better than being bandaged.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

For what it's worth, my kitty's wound is now just a small scab. Looks like she'll have fur there and everything. Honey is awesome, and unlike other wound dressings, I never had to worry about her licking it off.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Got to ask. Did you bandage it, or leave it open to the air?


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

My kitty has a deep wound on her leg. We think a large animal tried to eat her. I've been using fresh powdered Tumeric, Honey and a little bit of warm water. She's much better than before and the wound seems to be healing very nicely. I make this paste and use it 2-3 times per day. Tumeric is another wonderful remedy for wounds. Sure beats paying hundreds of dollars for vet vists.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Iddee- I tried bandaging for two days. Each day the bandage stayed on roughly 15 minutes before she removed it, so I gave up and just let her be sticky. It only seemed to bother her when it got colder, and the honey got really thick and stuck to her fur in other places.

Cyndi, hope your kitty continues to heal. The vet wanted $300 to stitch up my cat, and seeing how she healed, it would have been a total waste of money. Where do you get tumeric?


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

It's the spice Tumeric. It's yellow. They probably have it in the spice section, make sure it is fresh. You can also get it at most health food stores that have produce items. It's very inexpensive. I get mine from the Indian Stores for less than $3-4 for a big bag. If you are familiar with Whole Foods Markets, Earthfare's, or those natural grocery stores, they would definitely have it as well. My husband is Indian. This is considered the King of Spices with so many uses. It is antiviral, antibiotic and purifies the blood. Healing wounds and boils are on the top of the list of all the things Tumeric is good for. I also use it to stop bleeding. I would of never known, much less believed it until I started using it. Amazing. It's an old ancient Ayurvedic remedy.


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for that info Cyndi. I have a big jar of it in my pantry but have not utilized it in that way before. I am familiar with the native herbs of America and ones from Europe but a little shaky on the exotic ones. I will have to try the Tumeric next time someone suffers a wound. Theresa.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Exotic?? That's interesting, I've never heard it called that before. I do have a couple of really exotic ones from Nepal that are not even found elsewhere, we tried. My husband's family eat Tumeric every day in their cooking. They add a teaspoon to almost every dish they make. They use it in dal - which is legumes and beans to help protect the blood. Good luck with it. As I said before, using Tumeric and Honey together is how it has been applied in Ayurvedic Medicine.


----------

